# Uber backstabs California drivers



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Uber is now changing how drivers in California get paid after prop 22 goes into effect. Basically they gave us a carrot and now are taking it away.

The biggest change is to surge pricing they are changing it back to the Charlotte surge pricing taking up to 60% of the customer fee.

Next they are taking away our ability to name our own price. This was stated by uber that if we can name our own price we must be independent contractors. Clearly we are not we are employees.

and soon they will take away the ability to see where the ride is going and how much the ride is going to be.

clearly we are employees and prop 22 must be overturned.



https://www.uber.com/blog/california/upcoming-changes-to-the-driver-app/


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I sure hope those changes didn’t come to you as a surprise.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I sure hope those changes didn't come to you as a surprise.


Sadly no. But for every action reaction there is a reaction.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mole said:


> Uber is now changing how drivers in California get paid after prop 22 goes into effect. Basically they gave us a carrot and now are taking it away.
> 
> The biggest change is to surge pricing they are changing it back to the Charlotte surge pricing taking up to 60% of the customer fee.
> 
> ...


ROFLMFAO! &#128517;&#129315;:roflmao: Come on, now; surely you're not surprised by this! The fact that Uber is doing this is not news - the news is simply the timing.

I knew that Uber would be walking back the "goodies" as soon as they defeated the "drivers' rights" movement in California. I knew this 7+ months ago, as did everyone else who had brain engaged:










I am I prescient? Some kind of sage? No. It was simply obvious. It is comical to see now, though, the reaction of those who voted for Prop 22 and supported Uber, thinking that they were going to get to keep the all the wares that Uber temporarily laid out for them. &#129315;

The net positive of all of this for drivers? None, other than a worthless "earnings guarantee" from Uber and some credits towards health care if you do hundreds of trips per quarter. A massive win for Uber, again. Message from Dara: "Thanks, drivers, for all your support in defeating AB5. Now FU and get back to work!".


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Don’t forget you have the right to say no.
You can give them the finger on every decline 
I do it often


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Those passengers that Uber said couldn't get a ride or had to wait a long time could get any ride they wanted as quickly as they wanted if they weren't so cheap. Uber has indoctrinated passengers into believing they are ENTITLED to cheap rides and that it is a "right". I have seen plenty of wealthy people still use Uber X (with no tip) when they could clearly afford more. I remember one time I was picking up a PAX (Comfort level) at the airport and while I was loading my pax's luggage, another pax waiting asked me why there weren't any Uber drivers available. I told him that there were plenty of drivers at the waiting lot and he he could get an immediate ride by selecting a higher service level.....he looked at me like I was crazy.....

What these pax fail to understand is that Drivers are neither slaves nor govt social workers....



The Gift of Fish said:


> ROFLMFAO! &#128517;&#129315;:roflmao: Come on, now; surely you're not surprised by this! The fact that Uber is doing this is not news - the news is simply the timing.
> 
> I knew that Uber would be walking back the "goodies" as soon as they defeated the "drivers' rights" movement in California. I knew this 7+ months ago, as did everyone else who had brain engaged:
> 
> ...


Classic Bait and Switch.....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Is this where I put this? 

Nah, nah, told you so!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DDW said:


> Those passengers that Uber said couldn't get a ride or had to wait a long time could get any ride they wanted as quickly as they wanted if they weren't so cheap. Uber has indoctrinated passengers into believing they are ENTITLED to cheap rides and that it is a "right". I have seen plenty of wealthy people still use Uber X (with no tip) when they could clearly afford more. I remember one time I was picking up a PAX (Comfort level) at the airport and while I was loading my pax's luggage, another pax waiting asked me why there weren't any Uber drivers available. I told him that there were plenty of drivers at the waiting lot and he he could get an immediate ride by selecting a higher service level.....he looked at me like I was crazy.....


Right. If Uber says that the price of a ride from the airport is $10 but the drivers at the airport say that it's $20, who's right? Uber's experiment into driver-specified pricing simply allows the market to decide for itself the correct prices. If, as Uber claims, that drivers are gouging pax and charging prices that are too high then the law of supply and demand dictates that lower-priced drivers will move into the market and lower prices until equilibrium is reached. Whatever pax and drivers end up agreeing _is _the correct market price. That's the way it would be in a market in which we actually were contractors - it's not necessary for Uber to arbitrarily set prices. Unless we were employees, that is.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Is this where I put this?
> 
> Nah, nah, told you so!


This is indeed the place.

In all this excitement, @SHalester, I can't remember if I already said, "I told you so". Anyway, just to be in the safe side...

I told you so!


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

We all know Uber is a piece of sheet company 
But somehow they maintain awoke reputation.
We wear masks
We are going green
We support BLM

Question is do you need them more than they need you.
I did 600 last night in 8 hours rejecting everything but the cream
1500 in 40 for the week.
When it’s bad I stay home.
The problem when I do is always too many drivers.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I can't remember if I already said, "I told you so". Anyway, just to be in the safe side...


sorry, you still can't. If we are speaking of the full info ping, which is not part of the coming/upcoming changes in calif. And even if we were, maybe @observer (I think) could say 'I told you so' because we had many posts back and forth that full info pings weren't going away just because Prop 22 was passed. Him (oh, that's a guess) and I traded posts before and after passage.

And right this second and for the next part of the future I'm still right that the full info ping isn't going away and is still with us in all it's glory.

And even if it does go away, I was right for months and months; would take many more months before I was wrong longer than I was right.

Right? ¿?


----------



## Nuberuberuser (Apr 11, 2021)

I can't really say that this comes as a surprise really does it?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mole said:


> [HEADING=2]Uber backstabs California drivers[/HEADING]



In other words, Uber treats it California drivers no differently then it treats all their other drivers.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> In other words, Uber treats it California drivers no differently then it treats all their other drivers.


Yes and we all deserve the California treatment.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't you worry. They're just weeding out all of the drivers who aren't fit for this line of work.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mole said:


> Uber is now changing how drivers in California get paid after prop 22 goes into effect. Basically they gave us a carrot and now are taking it away.
> 
> The biggest change is to surge pricing they are changing it back to the Charlotte surge pricing taking up to 60% of the customer fee.
> 
> ...


Any driver that fell for Uber's lies and propaganda and voted Uber's way deserves to go bankrupt and become homeless.
They have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Sal29 said:


> Any driver that fell for Uber's lies and propaganda and voted Uber's way deserves to go bankrupt and become homeless.
> They have no one to blame but themselves.


While it will suck losing the multiplier I had no problem doing $30+ an hour before the multiplier so going back to that won't be the end of the world.

Prop 22 was not the solution to anyone's problem but it sure as hell beat the idea of being an employee of Uber or Lyft. There are so many whiners babbling about how Uber/Lyft are such horrible companies but day after day they turn the app on and take rides while dreaming of becoming an actual employee! &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; &#129315;

But a win is a win. All those outside of CA who never got any benefits, even if only temporarily and the "I want to make .25 a minute" crowd get to claim a huge major "WIN" on a internet forum.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> While it will suck losing the multiplier I had no problem doing $30+ an hour before the multiplier...


 Is that on Uber-X?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Is that on Uber-X?


Yes... Mostly UberX, some on Comfort.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

I


Fusion_LUser said:


> Yes... Mostly UberX, some on Comfort.


 I was making $30/hr before multiplier strictly uber x in LA. But $ will change based on your market obviously.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I was able to make $30 an hour doing X and a rare XL if I drove at the right times, nowaday's it's closer to $40 an hour with all of the incentives. I'm riding the wave while I can.


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Never believe ANYTHING a corporation says.... they spend a great deal of time and money trying to figure out how to spin everything for THEIR benefit. NEVER expect a corporation to be altruistic. You would be right 98% of the time if you suspected greed behind ALL corporate actions, so bet on the 98% side....


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

DDW said:


> Those passengers that Uber said couldn't get a ride or had to wait a long time could get any ride they wanted as quickly as they wanted if they weren't so cheap. Uber has indoctrinated passengers into believing they are ENTITLED to cheap rides and that it is a "right". I have seen plenty of wealthy people still use Uber X (with no tip) when they could clearly afford more. I remember one time I was picking up a PAX (Comfort level) at the airport and while I was loading my pax's luggage, another pax waiting asked me why there weren't any Uber drivers available. I told him that there were plenty of drivers at the waiting lot and he he could get an immediate ride by selecting a higher service level.....he looked at me like I was crazy.....
> 
> What these pax fail to understand is that Drivers are neither slaves nor govt social workers....
> 
> ...


Well said, DDW.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Right. If Uber says that the price of a ride from the airport is $10 but the drivers at the airport say that it's $20, who's right? Uber's experiment into driver-specified pricing simply allows the market to decide for itself the correct prices. If, as Uber claims, that drivers are gouging pax and charging prices that are too high then the law of supply and demand dictates that lower-priced drivers will move into the market and lower prices until equilibrium is reached. Whatever pax and drivers end up agreeing _is _the correct market price. That's the way it would be in a market in which we actually were contractors - it's not necessary for Uber to arbitrarily set prices. Unless we were employees, that is.
> 
> 
> This is indeed the place.
> ...


I love the fact that UBER blames the driver shortage for their inability to service customers, then states that the cure to the driver shortage is to cut driver pay and charge pax more money than the drivers were charging them.

You can't make this shit up.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

somedriverguy said:


> I love the fact that UBER blames the driver shortage for their inability to service customers, then states that the cure to the driver shortage is to cut driver pay and charge pax more money than the drivers were charging them.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.


Exactly. I saw this weekend, surge prices in Redding of 5x for passengers rides, yet the driver "bonus" was a whopping $2.50, absolutely rediculous.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

somedriverguy said:


> I love the fact that UBER blames the driver shortage for their inability to service customers, then states that the cure to the driver shortage is to cut driver pay and charge pax more money than the drivers were charging them.
> 
> You can't make this shit up.


What got me was the email said pax were not willing to pay the higher rates we were charging, yet I always had a pax in my seat who was paying the prices I am charging.

The day after they sent me the email saying they'd cut my rates, they sent another email congratulating me on how much I made in March using self-pricing and the last days of Drive Pass. Was that supposed to pep me up to drive more hours to earn less (while Greenlight Hub remains closed and providing no services)? Head scratcher.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> What got me was the email said pax were not willing to pay the higher rates we were charging, yet I always had a pax in my seat who was paying the prices I am charging.
> 
> The day after they sent me the email saying they'd cut my rates, they sent another email congratulating me on how much I made in March using self-pricing and the last days of Drive Pass. Was that supposed to pep me up to drive more hours to earn less (while Greenlight Hub remains closed and providing no services)? Head scratcher.


Agreed, I made more with a multiplier, then I had before without one..some of my best weeks, and plenty of passengers were willing to pay the higher rates. I even had a passenger pay $750 to go from redding to sacremento airport! (My cut was about $550) If you are desperate enough and there is a lack of drivers you will pay anything for the convenience of having an uber that will be there in 7 minutes, its been proven. Let the passenger dictate what are willing to pay.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

cman5555 said:


> Agreed, I made more with a multiplier, then I had before without one..some of my best weeks, and plenty of passengers were willing to pay the higher rates. I even had a passenger pay $750 to go from redding to sacremento airport! (My cut was about $550) If you are desperate enough and there is a lack of drivers you will pay anything for the convenience of having an uber that will be there in 7 minutes, its been proven. Let the passenger dictate what are willing to pay.


How is the cricket cell phone service?


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How is the cricket cell phone service?


Cricket service is pretty good, they are owned by att, usually dont have a problem unless in the hills or something.. But I heard that verizon is the best service in redding and the bay area, so I might switch over to them eventually.


----------



## Andyisme (Apr 18, 2021)

cman5555 said:


> Exactly. I saw this weekend, surge prices in Redding of 5x for passengers rides, yet the driver "bonus" was a whopping $2.50, absolutely rediculous.


I am in Redding driving tonight and have seen it twice . Complete BS ! My phone has pinged 20 times in the last 10 min and average fare was 2-4 dollars and I declined every one of them ! Hard to make any money in Redding


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone Surprised ?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Agreed, I made more with a multiplier, then I had before without one..some of my best weeks, and plenty of passengers were willing to pay the higher rates. I even had a passenger pay $750 to go from redding to sacremento airport! (My cut was about $550) If you are desperate enough and there is a lack of drivers you will pay anything for the convenience of having an uber that will be there in 7 minutes, its been proven. Let the passenger dictate what are willing to pay.


I found the same in my area... ants cherry picking for good rides at 1.0x left many pax that wanted minimum fare rides or slightly more stranded. They just want a ride and have no control over the price being charged. So when I popped up on the screen at 3.5x and higher they gladly accepted and usually the first thing they say to after "Hello" is "Thanks for picking me up I have been waiting for a long time!" as they fork over 3.5x or more for the ride.

$25 minimum fare rides add up very quickly!



cman5555 said:


> Cricket service is pretty good, they are owned by att, usually dont have a problem unless in the hills or something.. But I heard that verizon is the best service in redding and the bay area, so I might switch over to them eventually.


Visible (by Verizon) has been great pretty much anywhere we go. $40 for one line, $35 each for 2, $30 each for 3 and $25 each for 4 lines. No fee's or taxes. Same speeds as Verizon... 4LTE at least, 5G is on it's way.


----------



## Carlsbad Mitch (Feb 15, 2020)

Mole said:


> Uber is now changing how drivers in California get paid after prop 22 goes into effect. Basically they gave us a carrot and now are taking it away.
> 
> The biggest change is to surge pricing they are changing it back to the Charlotte surge pricing taking up to 60% of the customer fee.
> 
> ...


Let me guess that the majority of drivers complaining are the same ones that voted yes on 22? They also gave me shit for defending AB5 as the only choice we had for leverage over the evil empire!!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I found the same in my area... ants cherry picking for good rides at 1.0x left many pax that wanted minimum fare rides or slightly more stranded. They just want a ride and have no control over the price being charged. So when I popped up on the screen at 3.5x and higher they gladly accepted and usually the first thing they say to after "Hello" is "Thanks for picking me up I have been waiting for a long time!" as they fork over 3.5x or more for the ride.
> 
> $25 minimum fare rides add up very quickly!
> 
> ...


Base hits win ball games.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

cman5555 said:


> Agreed, I made more with a multiplier, then I had before without one..some of my best weeks, and plenty of passengers were willing to pay the higher rates. I even had a passenger pay $750 to go from redding to sacremento airport! (My cut was about $550) If you are desperate enough and there is a lack of drivers you will pay anything for the convenience of having an uber that will be there in 7 minutes, its been proven. Let the passenger dictate what are willing to pay.


Any time I left it set at 1.0x, whether by accident or intentional, I'd get hailed to a homeless camp. I expect the employed/housed pax in a luxury condo building to pay a higher rate than a homeless guy is willing to pay. Period. Sadly, I'm more likely to be tipped by the homeless guy.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Carlsbad Mitch said:


> Let me guess that the majority of drivers complaining are the same ones that voted yes on 22? They also gave me shit for defending AB5 as the only choice we had for leverage over the evil empire!!


The "majority" of drivers who complain will complain no matter what, it's not just Prop 22. Being an employee of Uber and Lyft is a stupid idea and it's even more stupid to think you will actually have leverage as a minimum wage earning employee. You have to do assigned work hours which will never be more than part time as an employee. You will work where Uber/Lyft tells you. You will drive who Uber/Lyft tells you. Fail to do your job properly and you are fired.

"Oh but Uber/Lyft can't fire me for not following their rules!" Yeah, keep dreaming that is true, Sparky.

If you are so hard up to be a minimum wage earning employee with no say in where you work, when you work and who you work with go apply at McDonald's.


----------



## cman5555 (Aug 11, 2020)

EastBayRides said:


> Any time I left it set at 1.0x, whether by accident or intentional, I'd get hailed to a homeless camp. I expect the employed/housed pax in a luxury condo building to pay a higher rate than a homeless guy is willing to pay. Period. Sadly, I'm more likely to be tipped by the homeless guy.


Isnt that the crazy part? I get tipped way more often in the redding market, then san francisco where the average level of income is much higher. Maybe lower income people realize how hard it is to earn a buck, and show a little more empathy toward drivers that hustle?



Fusion_LUser said:


> I found the same in my area... ants cherry picking for good rides at 1.0x left many pax that wanted minimum fare rides or slightly more stranded. They just want a ride and have no control over the price being charged. So when I popped up on the screen at 3.5x and higher they gladly accepted and usually the first thing they say to after "Hello" is "Thanks for picking me up I have been waiting for a long time!" as they fork over 3.5x or more for the ride.
> 
> $25 minimum fare rides add up very quickly!
> 
> ...


Interesting...i never heard of them, will have to consider it, thanks for the heads up



Fusion_LUser said:


> I found the same in my area... ants cherry picking for good rides at 1.0x left many pax that wanted minimum fare rides or slightly more stranded. They just want a ride and have no control over the price being charged. So when I popped up on the screen at 3.5x and higher they gladly accepted and usually the first thing they say to after "Hello" is "Thanks for picking me up I have been waiting for a long time!" as they fork over 3.5x or more for the ride.
> 
> $25 minimum fare rides add up very quickly!
> 
> ...


Most the of passengers I picked up in redding were so thankful that I came even with a 5x multiplier, some had been waiting for hours, supply and demand&#128522;&#128522;



Andyisme said:


> I am in Redding driving tonight and have seen it twice . Complete BS ! My phone has pinged 20 times in the last 10 min and average fare was 2-4 dollars and I declined every one of them ! Hard to make any money in Redding


See? Uber is totally screwing drivers in the redding market as well as others, taking away the fare multiplier is taking away their ability to make a decent income, thats why i will only be driving in the bay area from now on where the rates are much higher and they also still have the multiplier&#128522;

p.s. private message me andy if you ever want to chat since im a driver from that area too.


----------

